# Knoppix - Verschiedene Fragen



## tobee (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei von Windows auf Knoppix umzustellen. Ich habe mir dir 
Live-CD besorgt und gleich mal gestestet. 

Ist es möglich mit der Live-CD Knoppix auf die Festplatte zu installieren?
(Hab leider null Ahnung von Knoppix)
Wenn ja, wäre es möglich ein Netzwerk (mit Knoppix als Server) mit Windows XP aufzubauen?

Tobee


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Ja, Knoppix lässt sich auch auf der HDD installieren.
Schaue einfach mal ins deutsche Forum.

Theoretisch kann jede beliebige Distribition als Server fungieren.
Du solltest Dir jedoch erstmal Gedanken darüber machen was der Server alles können soll.
Je nach dem, könnte nämlich auch die eine oder andere Distribition geeigneter sein..... weil bestimmte Dinge evtl. dort schon vorkonfiguriert sind.
Ich würde aber eher eine minimalistische Distribition wählen, denn auf einem Server wirst Du Dinge wie z.b. OpenOffice.org wohl eher nicht gebrauchen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

